# Weeride on a ladies bike?



## Andrew_Culture (5 Oct 2013)

Partly due to fact that my daughter is enormous for her age I'm selling my wee ride. 

The person buying it only has a ladies' bike but from what I can figure that shouldn't make any difference because the seat mount doesn't rest on the crossbar anyway. 

Has anyone used a weeride on a ladies' bike?


----------



## hatler (8 Oct 2013)

No, but there's absolutely no reason why it shouldn't work. In fact I'm sure the WeeRide instructions specifically state that it does work on bikes without a crossbar.


----------



## MarkF (8 Oct 2013)

Disappointed................I read "Weirdie on a ladies bike".


----------



## Maxwell55 (15 Oct 2013)

No problem on a ladies bike as comes with its own bar. In fact it fits to nearly every bike out there, mens or womens, full suspension, oversized head tubes etc


----------



## Fubar (18 Oct 2013)

Disappointed now I've googled it - I thought it sounded like a brilliant solution for getting caught short when out cycling...


----------

